# FS Snow Performance Meth Kit stg2



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

at title states; Snow Performance Meth Injection kit is for sale.
*$300 * 

the kit is complete, pump, tank, 3 nozzles, tubing, and MAF pump control.. and i have a solenoid valve to because i put the tank in the trunk.

*this is a stg 2 kit*










































_I also have a USRT throttle body spacer plate with bung for Meth kit nozzle_.* for an extra 50 bucks.*











shipping is at your expense

email me [email protected]


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## themightytimmah (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you ever make it down to portland?


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

portland? pa? ha yeah...


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

big titty hoes.


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

price bump


----------



## samis6e (Aug 25, 2009)

could you do 380 for the W/M and spacer + shipping?


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

you got a deal,
PM me with your info any anything else.


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

price bump


----------



## mk4boosted2 (Jun 1, 2011)

erikhorn87 said:


> price bump


hey ill take the spacer please email me [email protected] 

thanks< orlando


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

Bump


----------

